# Quick-pull lacing system and BOA lacing system, what if the lace/cable broke?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

My boots(deeluxe) have BOA lacing for the foot part and Quick pull system for the shinbone part.

The quick pull lace is wearing out, what can i do to reinforce it?

and what if the quick-pull lace or the BOA system cable broke, then i will need to send them to the manufacturer?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is generally pretty easy to find BOA replacement cables at a shop or from BOA directly. The cables are also pretty easy to replace yourself. 

The quick pull laces are more of a bitch. I would contact Deeluxe about that one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

